# Clen/Eph chest issues



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have used Ephedrine on and off for the last few years but a couple of months ago I did a course of Clen. Didn't like it as it gave me some chest pains etc.

Laid off anything until this week when I have started back on Ephedrine and Caffeine. I'm getting a kind of dull ache in my heart/chest area now, no major palpitations or anything though and other than that I feel fine. Do you think the Clen has messed with me, or is it my mind playing tricks and me thinking things are worse than they are?

Anyone else suffered with similar?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

no but i've used ephedrine at 16-24mg ED for some months , my heart is beating fast everyday now even when i stop so it's dangerous..

Go see a cardiologist and see how fast ur heart beat


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

Has the thing, I don't feel as if my heart is beating like crazy.

Going to buy a Fitbit watch later to monitor it a bit more closely.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Heart rate is unique to each person (to an extent), fit people can have high resting and active heart rates. So make sure you know what your heart rate is when you're not using any substances and then monitor it when you are.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Even taking caffeine every day for a while starts making my chest ache and feel a bit tight. Might be a bit intolerant to stimulants like I am.


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Even taking caffeine every day for a while starts making my chest ache and feel a bit tight. Might be a bit intolerant to stimulants like I am.


 Yeah I must admit, a strong coffee used to get me wired! Not quite so bad anymore but I limit myself to 1-2 cups a day at most.


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok, so I have laid off the ephedrine and caffeine tabs completely this week.

Today I had x2/3 coffees and all afternoon I've had a dull ache in the left side of my chest.


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ended up in A&E as the chest just wasn't feeling right at all!

The ran an ECG, chest x-ray and bloods. All showed me to be in a fit state and the Dr believes that my recent neck injury is actually casing the pain to radiate down to my upper back, chest and shoulders.

It's a relief to know i'm not seriously ill, but think i'll take this opportunity to knock Ephedrine/stimulants on the head for good. Will have to work on the cardio a little harder that's all.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

They can cause tachycardia, so yes, your heart is under more stress taking them.

A lot suggest that these meds is what gives long term users heart issues and is the main cause of death in PED users.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> They can cause tachycardia, so yes, your heart is under more stress taking them.
> 
> A lot suggest that these meds is what gives long term users heart issues and is the main cause of death in PED users.


 Is the dose the poison there or Is it just bad all around? ( been using one 8mg eph ed and one 4mg salbutamol eod during a cut. That's low right? Heart won't go bye bye?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> Is the dose the poison there or Is it just bad all around? ( been using one 8mg eph ed and one 4mg salbutamol eod during a cut. That's low right? Heart won't go bye bye?


 Depends on individual, but having an increased heart rate for too long can't be good for anyone. The same as high blood pressure on cycle.


----------

